# Paedophile caught after victim takes picture using DSi



## gloweyjoey (Mar 29, 2012)

A girl in the United Kingdom put away a man who molested her thanks to the camera on her Nintendo DSi, using it to surreptiously capture his assault and force a confession.

John Fisher, 46, did admit to the abuse after his accuser (unnamed) snapped a picture of his hand groping her. Fisher's going to prison for 3 1/2 years as a result.

The girl, now 11, said Fisher, as a family friend, had abused her since she was nine yet nothing had been done until she "had the presence of mind," according to a prosecutor, to photograph him with the DSi. When the girl showed her mother the picture, she immediately contacted the cops. At first, Fisher denied the assault, but he admitted it when confronted with the picture.

"[The victim's] quick thinking in using her games console to take a photograph of him touching her," said a police representative, "provided indisputable proof of what had happened and she was brave enough to come forward and report the incident and give us a full and accurate account of what had gone on."

Source
Source
Smart girl. 3 1/2 years doesnt seem like long enough.


----------



## mjax (Mar 29, 2012)

Heck yeah, DSi! Take that PSP, can you do it?


Also, welldone kid!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 29, 2012)

3 years? 15 at least....


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 29, 2012)

Nintendo DSi, protecting you from pedophiles since 2008.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2012)

He got 3 years for victimizing a child? What a fucking world. The only way 3 years is acceptable is if it's 3 years of solid torture. It should be much longer if he's just going to sit in a cell.
Oh well hopefully he gets an ass kicking by the other inmates for being a pedophile piece of shit.

Good on that girl for doing that. Really smart.

and just think, when the DSi was coming out, people were freaking out over the thought that the DSi would fuel pedophilia and make it easier.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 29, 2012)

coming soon advert


----------



## 1Player (Mar 29, 2012)

mjax said:


> Heck yeah, DSi! Take that PSP, can you do it?
> 
> 
> Also, welldone kid!



No, PSP can not do that because only kids buy DSi


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> He got 3 years for victimizing a child? What a fucking world. The only way 3 years is acceptable is if it's 3 years of solid torture. It should be much longer if he's just going to sit in a cell.
> Oh well hopefully he gets an ass kicking by the other inmates for being a pedophile piece of shit.


You know what makes this worse, you download an MP3 and you can get 5 years and or a 250,000$ fine 

On-topic: Glad to see a sick freak get taken to justice.




1Player said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > Heck yeah, DSi! Take that PSP, can you do it?
> ...


IDK, I see more kids with PSP's than DSi these days.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 29, 2012)

Woah, only 3 years??? People who do petty crimes get much more time in prison. Wtf?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Woah, only 3 years??? People who do petty crimes get much more time in prison. Wtf?





Hells Malice said:


> He got 3 years for victimizing a child? What a fucking world. The only way 3 years is acceptable is if it's 3 years of solid torture. It should be much longer if he's just going to sit in a cell.
> Oh well hopefully he gets an ass kicking by the other inmates for being a pedophile piece of shit.
> 
> Good on that girl for doing that. Really smart.
> ...





CrimzonEyed said:


> 3 years? 15 at least....



Coming from people in a country that still uses the death penalty. This is the UK we're talking about - we've moved on bit. He'd been a close family friend for a while and I'm sure 3 years is enough to deter him from re-offending. Any more would just be wasting us taxpayer's money and I'm sure most people would not want to spend an extra £40,000 (higher than the average wage) a year just because you want some sweet, juicy 'revenge'.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2012)

Deter from re-offending...what a joke.

Also i'm from Canada bro. You can tell by the little flag under my stats that has a leaf on it, not stars.

Frankly we'd save a lot more money if they cut out the non essential shit in jails. They can be fed a borderline nutritional slop once a day and kept in their 2' x 5' cell 24 hours a day. They're treated far too nicely considering they had to commit a crime to get where they are.


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Coming from people in a country that still uses the death penalty. This is the UK we're talking about - we've moved on bit. He'd been a close family friend for a while and I'm sure 3 years is enough to deter him from re-offending. Any more would just be wasting us taxpayer's money and I'm sure most people would not want to spend an extra £40,000 (higher than the average wage) a year just because you want some sweet, juicy 'revenge'.


Oh wow, are you DEFENDING him?

Wizerzak, once again you've just reached a new low.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Deter from re-offending...what a joke.



Take a read. You don't just throw people in jail for revenge you know.



> Also i'm from Canada bro. You can tell by the little flag under my stats that has a leaf on it, not stars.


Sorry, that was aimed at triassic911 and CrimsonEyed.



> Frankly we'd save a lot more money if they cut out the non essential shit in jails. They can be fed a borderline nutritional slop once a day and kept in their 2' x 5' cell 24 hours a day. They're treated far too nicely considering they had to commit a crime to get where they are.


And that cannot be changed over just ONE (minor) offence. There's no point thinking theoretically about something that's not going to change within the next 5-10 years at least.

Also, @prowler I'm not defending him, I'm saying that 3 years is a suitable punishment for this offence.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 29, 2012)

people, you realize that some of you are in no way better than the guy molesting a child, when you ask for years of torture and stuff like that...

if you want to be a civilized member of society, you should rather think about how both, victim and offender, can be helped afterwards...


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Also, @prowler I'm not defending him, I'm saying that 3 years is a suitable punishment for this offence.


Ok, I jumped because I can't believe what you are saying.

What if it happened to you? Would you be okay with the man getting 3 years jail time? No, you wouldn't. You'd want him locked away for as long as possible.

In three years time, the girl will still be young and it can happen again.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

prowler said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Also, @prowler I'm not defending him, I'm saying that 3 years is a suitable punishment for this offence.
> ...



Yes, I would be perfectly fine. Three years is enough for a man to change and learn his lesson. He was a close family friend as well, suggesting the do not want him to suffer.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> people, you realize that some of you are in no way better than the guy molesting a child, when you ask for years of torture and stuff like that...
> 
> if you want to be a civilized member of society, you should rather think about how both, victim and offender, can be helped afterwards...



That depends if you consider criminals to be humans, which they aren't.
Well, not a lot of them.

We put far too much faith in criminals, allowing them to potentially be rehabilitated, only to get thrown back in jail or end up dead after committing another crime.

The only reason execution isn't a common form of punishment for heinous crimes, is because people would tend to lose it when they think "I have nothing left to lose, when i'm caught they'll kill me anyway."
Thus we have to promise to keep them alive, unfortunately. But that doesn't mean they have to enjoy it.

Maybe i'm a little biased. I've had friends affected by re-offenders, note the plural. People re-offend, all the time. Sticking them in a cage for a small period of time doesn't do anything. They'll likely just do it again. People die (or get hurt) because these idiots are given a second chance, so frankly i'm not willing to give people that chance in the first place. They commit a crime, they fucked up, they threw away their life. That's their issue, lets not give them a chance to ruin more lives when only a small percent of people are going to be rehabilitated.
Criminals aren't people, they're rabid animals.
At the very least, crimes against children need to be taken more seriously. They're sick and fucked up. 3 years for preying on a child? That's bullshit. Give him 3 years to reflect and be rehabilitated, and 12 years as a punishment for his actions. Sounds fine to me.


and please note I AM generalizing because i'm too lazy to list off every criminal who sacrifices their humanity for their actions.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 29, 2012)

I was reading the sources and didn't really see how far the molesting had gone...
Anyways, I read that he had previous history regarding young girls. =S

I do belive it should be more than 3 years, I mean, in here anyone that does anything related to molesting has at least 5+ in jail... And my country is already friggin lenient regarding sentence times.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > people, you realize that some of you are in no way better than the guy molesting a child, when you ask for years of torture and stuff like that...
> ...


I completely agree with your statement. 3 years of prison for raping a child, ridiculous. Heck, if the punishment isn't that severe, pedos won't hesitate to molest more children.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Clydefrosch said:
> ...



It wasn't [censored]. As far as I can tell that's as far as he got (the 'groping').


----------



## yusuo (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Coming from people in a country that still uses the death penalty. This is the UK we're talking about - we've moved on bit. He'd been a close family friend for a while and I'm sure 3 years is enough to deter him from re-offending. Any more would just be wasting us taxpayer's money and I'm sure most people would not want to spend an extra £40,000 (higher than the average wage) a year just because you want some sweet, juicy 'revenge'.


Sorry dude, but im from the uk as well and 3 years is a joke when some people who just went looting during the riots are serving 5 years, touching kiddies is wrong and being a dad of a little girl myself I would be so pissed at the 3 years the judge handed him.
Should of been atleast (and at the very minimum) 8-10 years, i got no problem handing over my taxes to get pedo's off the streets


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> This is the UK we're talking about - we've moved on bit. He'd been a close family friend for a while and I'm sure 3 years is enough to deter him from re-offending.



Because being a family friend makes your attempted child molestation a lot better.

Also, I have a joke for this news article but it's too offensive for the PG atmosphere here.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > This is the UK we're talking about - we've moved on bit. He'd been a close family friend for a while and I'm sure 3 years is enough to deter him from re-offending.
> ...



It doesn't make it any better no. But it tells us that the victim and her family knew the offender well and can sympathise with him more.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > This is the UK we're talking about - we've moved on bit. He'd been a close family friend for a while and I'm sure 3 years is enough to deter him from re-offending.
> ...


Oh yeah didnt you know guild if you have friends with kids, you can molest them, its parts of the perks of the friendship


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


----------



## yusuo (Mar 29, 2012)

Talking from experience, my partner was molested when she was 11, because of this she had nightmares for years and has trouble fully trusting men, it made her think she was nothing but a sex toy in her late teens which completley destroyed her confidence. Shes had a few guys but never sleeps nude or walks around with a towel cause she thought they would take advantage.
That was nearly 15 years ago, can you really say 3 years is justified now, the guy who done it to her she never reported as she felt ashamed to but its destroyed her trust in men.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> He got 3 years for victimizing a child? What a fucking world. The only way 3 years is acceptable is if it's 3 years of solid torture. It should be much longer if he's just going to sit in a cell.
> *Oh well hopefully he gets an ass kicking by the other inmates for being a pedophile piece of shit.*
> 
> Good on that girl for doing that. Really smart.
> ...



That's WHY he got so short a sentence. He's going to get daily ass kickings. Crimes against children are looked down upon even by convicts.

Or maybe I've been watching too many crime dramas.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


----------



## yusuo (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > yusuo said:
> ...


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > yusuo said:
> ...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 29, 2012)

3 years?

FUCK THE UK. At least 20 FUCKING YEARS.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I don't think you understand the severity of this crime. He defiled the innocence of a child and not just any child, the child of a family friend. That's not just a betrayal of trust, it's just sickening. His crime shouldn't be punished with just a slap on the wrist and an apology letter, he should serve real justice for this crime. 3 years barely scratches the surface of punishment this man should get, not to mention the pain the girl and family will feel knowing something like this can happen from a family friend, then an insult that he will be one soon enough to most likely do it again. Not to mention how this will drastically effect this poor girl's life.


If the UK is anything like America, then the man's life is permanently ruined. Having a charge like that on your profile greatly prevents obtaining a job, as well as making any friends.

Unless in the UK you aren't forced to let people know you're a sex offender.

Edit: Regardless, I agree 3 is too little. 6-10 sounds reasonable.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > people, you realize that some of you are in no way better than the guy molesting a child, when you ask for years of torture and stuff like that...
> ...




yeah, thinking of any human being as anything less than a human being is just wrong, for one. actually, that truly does not make you any better than some animal. you dont seem to realize how fast one can become a criminal these days. how fast your life can turn upside down, without it having to be your fault. tomorrow, your only means to survive might be to steal from a shop or invade an empty house, so you wont freeze to death.
tomorrow, you could be speeding to get your mother into a hospital, hit a child, have a mental breakdown, be sued and god knows what happens from there.
bet you'd like people to show some understanding for you in such a case, right?
i know, that kind of thinking doesnt exactly apply to molesting a child, but one, you cant generalize crime like that, two, as of now, we still have only limited insight on what makes one attracted to children and how and where you need to differentiate between what media brands as "predator" and what actually is a psychological disorder.


second, yes, putting people in a cell is not fixing everything in their lifes, the society and their personality, everything that led them to whatever crime they committed.
you can fix people, but for that, it would need more than just putting them away for a certain amount of time. it would need time and money to invest and because of people who think like you, that money will never be invested.
just look at the real problem here, its not that criminals will never change, its that prison does not fix people. at all. how should it? and it does not matter if you put them in prison for 3 years, 30 or 300. the only difference is that at one point, these people will not be physically able to do anything anymore. but still, after that time, they will still be in the same position they were when they first committed their crime, probably even in a worse position.
drug addicts come back to drugs, cause the only thing that prison does is stopping the supply, not fixing the addiction.
shoplifters shoplift again, because, especially after having been sentenced to time in prison, they hardly get the means to pay for rent, food and whatever else you need to live these days.
theres a whole load of criminals, like arsonists, kleptomaniacs, people that are psychically instable. they leave prison just the way they entered. broken, dysfunctual.
in prison, many small time criminals are forced to associate with worse people, so that they can belong to a group that protects them. forced, the alternative is that every group beats down on them. of course, things only get worse in such a setup.
putting people in prison longer is not going to fix anything. and its not going to make any child any more save.


the world needs people that can think beyond a system that was set up so long ago, we should be ashamed that its still so dysfunctional and ancient.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 29, 2012)

If this was in New York, it would be a class B felony, as its [censored] in the first degree basically(even if it was sodomy would be the same charge)...  So thats up to 25 years in a prison...


----------



## yusuo (Mar 29, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you understand the severity of this crime. He defiled the innocence of a child and not just any child, the child of a family friend. That's not just a betrayal of trust, it's just sickening. His crime shouldn't be punished with just a slap on the wrist and an apology letter, he should serve real justice for this crime. 3 years barely scratches the surface of punishment this man should get, not to mention the pain the girl and family will feel knowing something like this can happen from a family friend, then an insult that he will be one soon enough to most likely do it again. Not to mention how this will drastically effect this poor girl's life.
> ...



Only on job applications, you have to state any criminal convictions, but you dont have to detail it unless its for a position of care or something along those lines, employers can ask but you can lie about it and they don't check unless like I said its for a position of power, e.g. care homes, schools or anything government related, and no unlike the US you dont have to notify people if your on a sex offenders list

Basically if he works in a customer service role, nobody will ever know and hes not obliged to let anyone know


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> KS2 Religious Education lesson.


Really? That's what you're going so say? Do you know what's like for something like to happen to someone? The life long effects are not pretty, let me put it to you that way.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2012)

God I wish people could use common sense. That'd be awesome so I don't have to explain it every fucking time. I'll keep this frank. I'm not talking about little joe stealing an apple, or frank the pothead getting caught. Use your fucking brain for a bit.




Clydefrosch said:


> yeah, thinking of any human being as anything less than a human being is just wrong, for one. actually, that truly does not make you any better than some animal. you dont seem to realize how fast one can become a criminal these days. how fast your life can turn upside down, without it having to be your fault. tomorrow, your only means to survive might be to steal from a shop or invade an empty house, so you wont freeze to death.



Theft and home invasion don't directly affect another human being. Stolen items can be returned or paid back, invading someones home is...
well it can be terrifying but you aren't exactly directly harming a person.
Thus, read the last line of my last post. I explained this. Use common sense.




> tomorrow, you could be speeding to get your mother into a hospital, hit a child, have a mental breakdown, be sued and god knows what happens from there.
> 
> bet you'd like people to show some understanding for you in such a case, right?



Send me to jail if I hurt or kill a child. There's no excuse. You can't endanger other people selfishly. You can't just say "oh I was trying to save my mother, sorry I killed your child." The fuck kind of excuse is that?
I do think INTENT should go into a punishments decision though, moreso than it does. You don't INTEND to hurt that child, but you did so you should be punished. But it's a LOT different from choosing to molest or harm a child.
That and remorse, though frankly I don't care if a person feels bad for getting caught, but people who blatantly feel NO remorse for their crimes should just be executed on the spot.



> i know, that kind of thinking doesnt exactly apply to molesting a child, but one, you cant generalize crime like that, two, as of now, we still have only limited insight on what makes one attracted to children and how and where you need to differentiate between what media brands as "predator" and what actually is a psychological disorder.



As of now, and forever, there's no justifying molesting a child. There is never, ever an excuse for harming a child. Either the person is locked up for life in a mental institute where they can be monitored 24/7, or they rot in jail. I don't care which frankly.




> second, yes, putting people in a cell is not fixing everything in their lifes, the society and their personality, everything that led them to whatever crime they committed.
> 
> you can fix people, but for that, it would need more than just putting them away for a certain amount of time. it would need time and money to invest and because of people who think like you, that money will never be invested.
> just look at the real problem here, its not that criminals will never change, its that prison does not fix people. at all. how should it? and it does not matter if you put them in prison for 3 years, 30 or 300. the only difference is that at one point, these people will not be physically able to do anything anymore. but still, after that time, they will still be in the same position they were when they first committed their crime, probably even in a worse position.
> ...



The amount of money it would cost to afford giving every criminal their own personal psychologist to fix their problems would be immense. It isn't viable and it NEVER will be. You can't fix everyone that's broke, so the best we can do is keep them away from the people who aren't damaging society with their asinine bullshit. We can fix criminals associating with one another easily with my previous suggestion, tiny cells they never leave.
I can guarantee if they make jail a big enough shithole, people aren't going to want to go there again. Right now jail is a joke. You get a free room, a meal, shower, and usually activities to keep them busy. It's like a hotel you get rewarded with for ruining lives.
If we can't rehabilitate them all because it isn't viable, either keep them locked up or break them so far they'll never commit another crime for fear of going back to jail again.




> the world needs people that can think beyond a system that was set up so long ago, we should be ashamed that its still so dysfunctional and ancient.



Indeed. We need to stop affording criminals luxuries. We can easily increase jail counts, fix overcrowding, lower costs immensly and overall keep the world a bit safer.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > KS2 Religious Education lesson.
> ...


As for the punishment, 3 years is not enough and I agree with you, Catboy. I rather find this kind of crime to be unforgivable.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 29, 2012)

Family friend, or not. If my child ever gets that kind of treatment? The offender wouldn't be going to jail... Just sayin... I don't care what kind of sympathies some of you seem to have for child molestation.. but there's NO excuse.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> snip.


Have you ever considered working as a judge? XD


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > KS2 Religious Education lesson.
> ...


But what good is throwing them in jail going to do? Does that give the victim revenge? Does it achieve some sort of satisfaction?
As @[member='Clydefrosch'] said, no matter how long you lock them up it's not going to change anything - let them out 20 years from now and they'll be even WORSE than when they went in. On the other hand, if you help the offender and forgive them, then not only will you feel better and far less angry / locked up but the offender can receive proper help	and change. If you have the opportunity to help someone reform rather than let them rot in jail for the rest of their life, and refuse to take it then you are truly selfish and can see nothing but revenge.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


But it's not about revenge. It's about paying the consequences of the acts he just committed.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

-snip- I don't want to draw attention away from the thread, please refrain from quoting me.


----------



## emigre (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I would request people please refrain from using my old post, it was something I didn't intend on posting and I would like to stay un-posted now.
> 
> Also I would like to see true justice done. They should suffer as much as their victims do in my option.



That's revenge not justice.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> He got 3 years for victimizing a child? What a fucking world. The only way 3 years is acceptable is if it's 3 years of solid torture. It should be much longer if he's just going to sit in a cell.
> *Oh well hopefully he gets an ass kicking by the other inmates for being a pedophile piece of shit.*
> 
> Good on that girl for doing that. Really smart.
> ...


This, so hard. As soon as they find out it's a pedophile, those 3 years will make him kill himself.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



You are missing the point. If he can REFORM and become a better man, and the victim can bring themselves to forgive them, then surely that is a better option for everyone? Forcing them to stay in jail without a hope of reform (when you could allow them that chance) IS revenge and heartless in my opinion.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> You are missing the point. If he can REFORM and become a better man, and the victim can bring themselves to forgive them, then surely that is a better option for everyone? Forcing them to stay in jail without a hope of reform (when you could allow them that chance) IS revenge and heartless in my opinion.



IF he can reform, then give the man help. However, just jail time (that short) won't DO anything long term.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


You just took the bait by saying that. The difinition of justice is rather vague. While I agree with you, it won't agree with most people.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> You just took the bait by saying that. The difinition of justice is rather vague. While I agree with you, it won't agree with most people.


I honestly don't care if people agree with me on this, still I am going make my leave from this thread and venture some where different.
Please no more quoting me, I don't want to draw attention away from this thread. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 29, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > You are missing the point. If he can REFORM and become a better man, and the victim can bring themselves to forgive them, then surely that is a better option for everyone? Forcing them to stay in jail without a hope of reform (when you could allow them that chance) IS revenge and heartless in my opinion.
> ...



Yes I totally agree. Just putting someone in jail is completely pointless in my opinion (unless nothing can be done to help them and they are a true threat to society (protection)) and whether they are in there for a day or for 20 years will not make a difference.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


And where in my post did you see I said that? I said that 3 years of punishment isn't enough. Of course he WILL have to be reformed but his sentence time is just too short.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 29, 2012)

It's really ridiculous how he only got 3 years.  I mean, he could go right after her again when he's released.  There are a lot of crimes that don't get the proper punishment.  What if you were that little girl?  She is probably scared for the day that he gets out.


----------



## manuel1984 (Mar 29, 2012)

3 years? what a joke! 3 years are not even enough to be in a closed psychiatric hospital, this guy needs clearly more time to get help.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 29, 2012)

Forgiveness and retaliation won't work. People will always judge each other and find ways to destroy one another.

Furthermore, the TC spelt *"pedophile"* wrong.


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Forgiveness and retaliation won't work. People will always judge each other and find ways to destroy one another.
> 
> Furthermore, the TC spelt *"pedophile"* wrong.


They used the British spelling of paedophile.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 29, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> It's really ridiculous how he only got 3 years.  I mean, he could go right after her again when he's released.  There are a lot of crimes that don't get the proper punishment.  What if you were that little girl?  She is probably scared for the day that he gets out.



... you realize that, if that man is ever able to get to that child again, its not him that should be arrested?
he will never ever get to that child again. this is not a cheap fanfic or a stupid criminal roman. molester go after the same victim again if neither the victim, nor anyone else steps in. now he was in prison, it wont happen again.

and @hells malice:
you realize that prisons and death sentences and whatever already are extremely expensive anyway? whats it, 50k a year per prisoner with another 500k per execution?
if you put in the money to fix people, it would eventually even out cause you save what it would cost you, when someone ends in prison a second or third time (which will then be more expensive cause usually, they will ahve to stay longer too)


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 29, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > It's really ridiculous how he only got 3 years.  I mean, he could go right after her again when he's released.  There are a lot of crimes that don't get the proper punishment.  What if you were that little girl?  She is probably scared for the day that he gets out.
> ...



so you're saying that no one has ever repeated a crime with the same person?  You don't have to read a fanfic or whatever to see that, watch the news =/  I've seen plenty of real cases where the same criminal goes after the same victim again.  Besides, she's a kid.  If I was a kid and that happened to me, I'd be scared of it anyway.  Just because someone goes to prison doesn't mean it magically makes them never commit the crime again.  There's always a possibility you know.  I doubt it would really happen, but it *could*, which is what I said.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 29, 2012)

Saved by a game console..

3 Years for molesting a child? Should be atleast 6 IMO


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, she needs to be taken away from her parents. According to one of the sources she told her mother about it the first time it happened when she was 9 and NOTHING was done. I mean even if they didn't have proof to get him arrested they should have at least made sure their child was kept as far away as possible from this so called "family friend."

And the people talking about how he should get the shit beaten out of him and such are just plain disgusting. Yeah he did a terrible thing but you seem to fail to realize that people like this often have psychological problems that need to be addressed and causing physical harm to them is not the answer. It even says he has a "borderline learning disability," which is a PC way of saying he is almost retarded. Now don't get me wrong, I am in no way defending what he did, but suggesting torture and physical harm is borderline sociopathic behavior.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Coming from people in a country that still uses the death penalty. This is the UK we're talking about - we've moved on bit. He'd been a close family friend for a while and I'm sure 3 years is enough to deter him from re-offending. Any more would just be wasting us taxpayer's money and I'm sure most people would not want to spend an extra £40,000 (higher than the average wage) a year just because you want some sweet, juicy 'revenge'.


THE FLAG IS A LIE! (lol)

I'm from sweden were people get 1-2 year's or less for [censored] xD


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orpgUPNSRPI

Ironically, Fox News claimed just a few years ago that the DS would _attract_ pedophiles.


----------



## dickfour (Mar 29, 2012)

3 1/2 years? What the fuck is wrong with people in the UK. That's not justice but that's what you get from socialists. They love to coddle criminals especially sex offenders


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2012)

dickfour said:


> 3 1/2 years? What the fuck is wrong with people in the UK. That's not justice but that's what you get from socialists. They love to coddle criminals especially sex offenders





Economic philosophies and views on justice (and how to properly punish offenders) aren't intertwined, you know.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> ~Snip~
> 
> Ironically, Fox News claimed just a few years ago that the DS would _attract_ pedophiles.


Fucking silly XD
And how many kids used the Pictochat anyway? Heck I used maybe 6-7 Time's in 5 YEARS xD
And what normal kid say to a stranger, even on a chat A/S/L? Not a child I would have raised...


----------



## emigre (Mar 30, 2012)

dickfour said:


> 3 1/2 years? What the fuck is wrong with people in the UK. That's not justice but that's what you get from socialists. They love to coddle criminals especially sex offenders



Now, that's what I call an uneducated post. And that's saying a lot considering the general nature of this thread.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

When I read he was sentenced to 3 years I thought it was a joke honestly why should people like this be allowed back on the street so they can harm other people. I hope he gets treated like shit in jail and that makes him kill himself anyway, the world is better off without this type of bullshit running around.

Think he deserves a 2nd chance, think first of the victim they will be haunted by this event for the rest of their bloody life and its not like them going to therapy for years will make it go away, no they will be suffering forever just because some nutcase can't control themselves and they never deserve a 2nd chance they deserve death or tortured for the rest of their life.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 30, 2012)

^I give up. Seems like some people don't understand the basics of what it is to be human.


----------



## emigre (Mar 30, 2012)

I think people should remember criminal offences are offences against the state, not against the individual. This means there's a detachment between the victim and the case. This is essential for any society that wants to work on the basis of the rule of law. Thus the role and responsibility for punishing, rehabilitating and protecting society is also on the state.

I can understand why victims of crime (and everyone else ) believe justice is not done. I'd admit this is natural due to instinctive emotions. Emotions will always play a part when you feel aggrieved. However emotions cloud judgement which results in an irrational response.  This is why the state steps in. And as cold this may sound, the length of sentencing should be towards what the judge feels is appropriate to the one tried taking account the seriousness, plea and remorse. There needs to be a complete detachment from the feelings of the victim to have a justice system not a retribution system.

I'm not going to comment too much on whether this fellow deserves his sentence, as there isn't enough information if there were any factors that could affect his sentence. Does he deserve a second chance on release? Yes he does. That's how a civilized society works, whilst what he's done is abhorrent having him attempt to reintegrate into society is better than him potentially going 'underground.'

Regarding the victim, you can kill or maim the perpetrator but the actual good that would do is minimal. It's not going to stop the assault from happening and in the case of murder, it's not going to bring the dead back. The best society and the state can do, is to ensure the victim is given all the help needed to rebuild their lives so they're survivors not victims.

EDIT: font WTF?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 30, 2012)

Well giving a sentence without a second chance is a harsh decision. Poor person.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 30, 2012)

I retract my previous statement. There is some hope left in the world after all.

And about the victim being scarred for life --> Have you ever tried forgiving someone for doing you wrong? You and the offender both feel a lot better and I can guarantee you the victim will have a lot less issues to do with the crime later in life.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 30, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I retract my previous statement. There is some hope left in the world after all.
> 
> And about the victim being scarred for life --> Have you ever tried forgiving someone for doing you wrong? You and the offender both feel a lot better and I can guarantee you the victim will have a lot less issues to do with the crime later in life.


I have forgiven people. Well we should try to exterminate evil and not evil people.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> ^I give up. Seems like some people don't understand the basics of what it is to be human.


So the victim should only feel a little safer during the 3 years while this piece of shit is behind bars? 

This is injustice at its best and its this flaw in the justice system that needs to be removed so the victim actually does feel justice has been done and those who harmed them deserve what they got.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I retract my previous statement. There is some hope left in the world after all.
> 
> And about the victim being scarred for life --> Have you ever tried forgiving someone for doing you wrong? You and the offender both feel a lot better and I can guarantee you the victim will have a lot less issues to do with the crime later in life.


I agree with what you say, but for me IMO sometimes it's just better if you don't forgive.


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 30, 2012)

How is any amount of jail time helping either party? This has got to be a mental disorder, a disease of the mind more then likely is a defect in the genes but instead of affecting the body like MS/MD, It affects the brain and there is better ways to deal with It then putting them into jail so when they get out they are much worse and still diseased and going after children. They need a mental hospital or at least some form of mental help but this is only If the majority of people accepted this which isn't going to happen because we have already pre-judged all pedifiles like him that they are not human and deserve worst punishment then even serial killers. I mean seriously, If we can't get these "non human" mammals or whatever we want to call them help then the only logical thing to do is kill them all which I'm sure many people wouldn't mind doing and likely pushing for to this day. I am glad he got caught though, I just don't agree with the judgement of jail time.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 30, 2012)

Jugarina said:


> How is any amount of jail time helping either party?


Jailing sometimes satisfies victims. Thats why.


----------



## emigre (Mar 30, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> So the victim should only feel a little safer during the 3 years while this piece of shit is behind bars?
> 
> This is injustice at its best and its this flaw in the justice system that needs to be removed so the victim actually does feel justice has been done and those who harmed them deserve what they got.



How can the victim feel justice has been done? No matter how long the perpetrator has been incarcerated it is going to stop the assault from taking place. What you're proclaiming is revenge rather than justice. If you want to help victims recover from their ordeal, you make sure they receive all the help they need to rebuild their lives.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > So the victim should only feel a little safer during the 3 years while this piece of shit is behind bars?
> ...


I'm not saying the victim shouldn't get any help like therapy or something but if I was that victim I would want whoever did that to me to suffer just as much as they made me suffer and if that means slow torture towards death then fine, I can't see how forgiving the trash that hurt you will make the situation in your life any better at all.

Justice and revenge can get mixed together very easily and its not like in the movies where you see the victim forgiving the perpetrator, in real life its not so easy. I was robbed a few years ago and I would gladly see whoever did that to me suffer and I know getting robbed is different to getting molested but i'm sure whoever the victim is they would never forgive the person who did that.


----------



## emigre (Mar 30, 2012)

Emotion cloud judgement.

Also read this.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

Some have the capacity to forgive those who harmed them and not seek revenge alot doesn't.


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 30, 2012)

they should have killed him...

if some one touches my kid, ill kill him slowly, and go happy to jail afterwards...

Dami


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

Dude alot of people probably are thinking the same thing, I mean this is just wrong and I don't no amount of rehabilitation will change how sicking this type of crap is.


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 30, 2012)

you like young children or you dont, thats not something you can change with jailtime or rehabilitation.

so death is simplest solution.

>now dont get me wrong, i love to *see* a young 17 year old hot girl, im male afterall<

but what you do after that is what seperates us from the sick guys you hear about in the news everytime >.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 30, 2012)

@[member='Just Another Gamer']: yeah, obviously if you are so stuck up in your opinion, you coultnt see why forgiving actually helps a victim or any kind of crime.

you know why people that got attacked, raped or hit by a random car may live in fear for years? cause for no good reason at all, they are suddenly stuck in the past, setting their mindset so that every waking minute is basically the second before they got attacked, raped or hit by a car. not to say, its their own fault, cause it isnt, but they do trap themselves in a position, where fear and nightmares are unavoidable. therapy can help people escape the initial trap, but thats really just half the process.
forgiving someone, and by that i mean truely forgiving, not just mouthing the words "i forgive you", means closure. it means, leaving behind what happened, stopping to look only back and instead, face forward once more.

see, if you are not willing to forgive and move on, what makes you think that hurting someone who hurt you before, will make it any better for you?
you are stuck on revenge, and revenge just cant really be satisfied ever. the second you realize that nothing changed through revenge, you will be just as miserable as before. and nothing does change through revenge.

fear, nightmares, revenge, there is nothing even remotely rational about any of that.
a rapist is not going to come back to haunt you, once he was taken in by the police. why would he? everyone knows his face and he has nothing to gain from it anyway.
another rapist might one day come along and you may be raped again, but that has nothing to do with the first one. meaning, no matter what happens beyond jailtime, you are never any more save than you were before.
victims of [censored] forever having a problem of thrusting men? why? it honestly makes no sense to distrust every single person that did not [censored] you, cause one other did.
and revenge has only so much meaning as long as you pretend it does. its a cultural screw up, that revenge would be called payback, cause it is no payback at all. you gain nothing from it. no safety, no closure. many would argue you lose your humanity over revenge, cause it brings out the worst in us.
for crying out loud, half the people in this threat, who obviously look for revenge instead of justice, demand that the law should be broken, cause someone broke the law. you demand what would just objectively justify a lifelong prison sentence in itself.

just think about it, its not making much sense. also, think about some things more, none of you have any idea what a year in prison means. you have no idea how much damage will be done to a live just because prison was a part of it.
most of you have no idea, no perspective and even worse, a completely delusional perspective on the ration between crime and punishment.

im not defending the guy from the news here, he does deserve time in prison, but try to look at this all beyond the 3 years.
3 years in prison also means 3 years where you dont earn money. whatever family he has, might not ever take him back. the family he was friends with wont either. he will have a hard time ever getting another job, maybe even getting a place to live at all.
and thats a given, no matter what he does, if he changes or not, these things wont change for him. he can regret, he can spend the rest of his life looking out for others, jump in front of 100 cars to protect a child and yet, he would still never have his old life back, and most likely never even something that might compare to it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 30, 2012)

Damian666 said:


> they should have killed him...
> 
> if some one touches my kid, ill kill him slowly, and go happy to jail afterwards...
> 
> Dami



yeah, you seem like the type to abandon your own child for no good reason at all. think 2 minutes into the future, you will get a few years for that crime, miss all your kids childhood, most likely have him/her grow distant from you too. you dont know if and how jail would change you. maybe your wife/husband would not even want you back or allow you to ever see your child again, once they realize what you may be capable of.
now check if 'happy' still applies




Damian666 said:


> you like young children or you dont, thats not something you can change with jailtime or rehabilitation.
> 
> so death is simplest solution.
> 
> ...




why would -just- eying up underage girls make you any better than touching them?
many pedophiles dont do anything besides downloading porn from the net. you'd still call them scum of the earth, would you not?


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 30, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> ^I give up. Seems like some people don't understand the basics of what it is to be human.



Pretty sure your pedophile buddy doesn't quite understand those basics either, or he wouldn't have been all over his buddies defenseless 9 year old girl for 2 years.


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 30, 2012)

so looking is bad? great way to get the species going... xd

edit:

also, i dont think its the same as old guys that go round the net trying to find pictures of kids from e.g 5 years...
which means those kids get molested etc to even make those pics...

but good job not seeying the nuances...


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 30, 2012)

so it happens to them, thats a problem for them, but that doesnt mean they have to make their problem the problem of a little girl...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

Your right we do have no idea what it means to be in prison but that doesn't mean as a victim of a crime that we must forgive those who harmed us in the first place, we have a right to be angry, sad, scared or whatever. Closure for a victim of a crime can be achieved in many ways and just forgiving is only 1 of them not the only 1 and for some people revenge would bring them closure and some would want to see those who hurt them suffer for the rest of their life.




Damian666 said:


> so it happens to them, thats a problem for them, but that doesnt mean they have to make their problem the problem of a little girl...


This. They might not be able to help who they are but it doesn't change that this crap is sickening and needs to stop no matter what the cost and no, forgiving them isn't going to stop this at all and neither is rehabilitating them once they're in prison cause chances are they want and will do it again. Its a problem that needs to be removed from our society and thats it.


----------



## painless (Mar 30, 2012)

1Player said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > Heck yeah, DSi! Take that PSP, can you do it?
> ...


Not true, Im an adult and I bought 3 DSi's for myself  Why? Because they were on sale and because I could. I also have a PSP and prefer the DSi.


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 30, 2012)

I suppose i'm a very evil person then,honestly I think people that harm kids and women in a sexually manner such as this should be killed on the spot...


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 30, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> @[member='Just Another Gamer']: yeah, obviously if you are so stuck up in your opinion, you coultnt see why forgiving actually helps a victim or any kind of crime.
> 
> you know why people that got attacked, raped or hit by a random car may live in fear for years? cause for no good reason at all, they are suddenly stuck in the past, setting their mindset so that every waking minute is basically the second before they got attacked, raped or hit by a car. not to say, its their own fault, cause it isnt, but they do trap themselves in a position, where fear and nightmares are unavoidable. therapy can help people escape the initial trap, but thats really just half the process.
> forgiving someone, and by that i mean truely forgiving, not just mouthing the words "i forgive you", means closure. it means, leaving behind what happened, stopping to look only back and instead, face forward once more.
> ...



This times 1 million. Nice post.

'Taking out your anger' on someone by wanting them locked up in jail for* the rest of their life *(actually stop a second and think about that, 20 years of your life, that you only get once, gone. Wasted. I very much doubt you are appreciating how bad that actually is. Hell, even 3 years is a long time) is REVENGE. No matter how you try to put it over, that is without doubt revenge. And revenge is a horrible thing - it turns perfectly normal people into monsters; dedicating their entire existence (again, what a waste of a life) to hating one person (thus the offender is still winning in this case) and paranoid that something is always going to be lurking around the corner.

Forgiveness, on the other hand, is a wonderful (though it shouldn't be necessary in the first place) thing. Why else would 98% of the population of the ENTIRE WORLD (the other 2% seemingly located in this thread) teach and follow it in their religion?
Say, for example, your best friend at school decided to nick something of yours one day. Now, if you decided to hate him, punch him in the face and call the teachers you'd not only ruin his (and your) school life by making the rest of the school hate him too but you would also lose a close friend. Then you spend the rest of your school days devoted to hating your ex-friend, all the while not realising that he has moved on and you yourself in all your hate do not have any friends.
If you had chosen to just say "Hey, it's no big deal, just ask to borrow it next time OK?". It'd all be over in a matter of minutes (OK, there'd probably be a bit of an argument at first). But you'd still have your best friend, and everything would be so much better than if you'd decided to take revenge on him.

But don't worry, I don't expect half of you to understand this concept, for as a great person once said:


> The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong.


_-Mahatma Gandhi_


----------



## gshock (Apr 2, 2012)

No what makes this worse is that for 3 years nobody did anything about it.



The Catboy said:


> You know what makes this worse, you download an MP3 and you can get 5 years and or a 250,000$ fine


Let that be a lesson regarding what the legal system really protects.

"Virtual assets are more important to a monetized society then your body, safety and psychological well-being."



emigre said:


> I think people should remember criminal offences are offences against the state, not against the individual. This means there's a detachment between the victim and the case. _This is essential for any society that wants to work on the basis of the rule of law._ Thus the role and responsibility for punishing, rehabilitating and protecting society is also on the state.
> 
> I can understand why victims of crime (and everyone else ) believe justice is not done. I'd admit this is natural due to instinctive emotions. Emotions will always play a part when you feel aggrieved. _However emotions cloud judgement which results in an irrational response._  This is why the state steps in. And as cold this may sound, the length of sentencing should be towards what the judge feels is appropriate to the one tried taking account the seriousness, plea and remorse. _There needs to be a complete detachment from the feelings of the victim to have a justice system not a retribution system._



In a healthy person emotions and self-control [or other aspects of decision making] are not at odds with each other.

In culture and religion there's a popular stigma that emotions are to blame for bad decision making. It's b/s and you can find that out by actually using and familiarizing yourself with your own. If somebody becomes flippant and incoherent due to distress or a negative life situation, that distress is the problem, not the fact they have any emotions at all.

A sedate person doesn't always have good judgement either. ( in fact there's an illness where people have committed crimes lacking good or reasonable judgement sans emotions because they just don't have any. ). So I wouldn't count on it. FYI.



Zekrom_cool said:


> I have forgiven people. Well we should try to exterminate evil and not evil people.


There's no such thing as "evil" outside of religious symbology, although I get what you meant / don't want to derail the thread much.



Wizerzak said:


> And about the victim being scarred for life --> Have you ever tried forgiving someone for doing you wrong? You and the offender both feel a lot better and I can guarantee you the victim will have a lot less issues to do with the crime later in life.


People that get psychological conditions from being abused don't choose to have them. Thus forgiving the perpetrator isn't going to cure them from it either.

Also in my opinion if she stayed angry or even vengeful at this guy for the rest of her ( or his ) lifetime then she'd have every right to and that's her business.



Clydefrosch said:


> @Just Another Gamer: yeah, obviously if you are so stuck up in your opinion, you coultnt see why forgiving actually helps a victim or any kind of crime.
> 
> you know why people that got attacked, raped or hit by a random car may live in fear for years? cause for no good reason at all, they are suddenly stuck in the past, setting their mindset so that every waking minute is basically the second before they got attacked, raped or hit by a car. not to say, its their own fault, cause it isnt, but they do trap themselves in a position, where fear and nightmares are unavoidable. therapy can help people escape the initial trap, but thats really just half the process.



Most psychological issues aren't caused by any desire for revenge.

Sometimes repercussions of a crime are permanent and it's not an issue of living in the past, it's an issue of suffering through the present. If some assaulter physically disables you and you go from walking to limping or in a wheel chair for the rest of your life, is that really living in the past? I think I'd feel wronged as well. Forgetting about it isn't going to return your life to a past/former state so I don't see that as a step forwards, really.

Also the psychological scars may be more of a wake-up call to reality, you can naively believe for example that 'god be in his kingdom and alls right with the world', right up until the bullet hits, then all of a sudden its hard to say that because you know the world is a hellhole and you have to wake up to a different reality or a forced acknowledgement of that fact.

I think something as simple as having a crime committed against someone (depending on its exact nature) can take their entire life away by virtue of the psychological harm it does. Not everybody is the same and if you think you are above that, well that's good but that isn't likely applicable to everybody.



Wizerzak said:


> This times 1 million. Nice post.
> 
> 'Taking out your anger' on someone by wanting them locked up in jail for* the rest of their life *(actually stop a second and think about that, 20 years of your life, that you only get once, gone. Wasted. I very much doubt you are appreciating how bad that actually is. Hell, even 3 years is a long time) is REVENGE. No matter how you try to put it over, that is without doubt revenge. And revenge is a horrible thing - it turns perfectly normal people into monsters; dedicating their entire existence (again, what a waste of a life) to hating one person (thus the offender is still winning in this case) and paranoid that something is always going to be lurking around the corner.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't want to take a productive working member of society that's 'not all bad' that has made a error of judgement and then throw them in a cell and by the time they're out they're no longer a productive member of society anymore for various reasons. Just being in closed quarters with other hardened criminals is probably not good for anyone environmentally, psychologically etc. I wouldn't wish that onto anyone for even a week, never mind 3 years. Just saying.

People that want somebody dead for committing a crime, in general I think have their heads screwed on backwards at least just as much as the ones committing the crimes in the first place.

Having said that I think the arguments here are are kind of b/s. Revenge was a popular religious commandment for thousands of years too, eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth. Ignorant and unhelpful it may be, it spread as well as any other religion in its time. Human stupidity itself is a pretty popular trait! So just coming up with numbers of how many people practice it doesn't really convince me of anything.

It's easy for people to spit out words like forgiveness _before_ they're the ones victimized by a crime, especially if they've lived privileged enough to not see a lot of crime or know how much of a problem it can be if you don't do anything about it to prevent it. When I hear words like that they just come across as plastic and sound more like a justification to be lazy, slothful, apathetic and do nothing about an injustice when it happens.

There are some situations in which forgiveness is appropriate or beneficial and in others it just isn't.

As for your example: You're talking about an object versus a human being getting abused for several years without anyone doing anything about it, while the perpetrator knew what they were doing was wrong, yet committed the act, not just once, but over and over and over again. Doesn't sound like a realistic comparison to me.

Please don't quote dead people like Ghandi. If you understand your own arguments show it by talking about your own ideas yourself. I'm as much of a proponent of some the things he supported as anyone like non-conflict and non-violence but none of these things are above using your intellect. Sometimes the wisest thing to do is not retaliate because it's only going to allow some conflict to snowball out of proportion. Sometimes the wisest thing to do is to stamp out a problem immediately so it doesn't grow out of control any further, because you WILL have more conflict to deal with unless you do something about it in the immediate that prevents that from happening. That's why one of the things the legal system will be interested in is his supposed remorse or at least his likeliness to recommit the offense against anyone. I think we would all be upset if we just forgot and forgave his transgressions and then he went out and did the same thing to another young girl/anyone else's child. Maybe this is blowing things out of proportion and he's not corrupt to that extent but that's something for the legal process to decide, not anyone here.


----------

